# Beware of Hertz. They haven't delivered



## dlagrua (Aug 1, 2013)

Back in January, I reserved a Hertz car to be picked up at CUS for a week rental that extended from May 30th to June 5th. . The AGR promotion at that time was for *quadruple points and 100 bonus points per day.* I was sure to put in the promotion code at the time of the reservation. The cost of the weekly rental was $392.00 and since I had the car for 7 days and with this promotion, the point total should have been 2268 AGR points. Now nearly two months later and no points. (BTW, the rental was completed during the promotion period). As a result a call was put into AGR last Friday and they said that they would look into it. I received a reply from Hertz this week that said:

Dear Dennis XXXXX,

Thank you for your inquiry. There were 000400 miles/points/credits processed for Rental Agreement number 112628806 for the Amtrak program on or around 07/30/2013.

Please allow 4-6 weeks from the date processed for the credit to appear on your member statement

We appreciate your business and look forward to serving your car rental needs in the future.

Sincerely,

The Hertz Corporation

Frequent Traveler Department

Frequent Travel Programs

14501 Hertz Quail Springs Pkwy

OKC., OK. 73134, USA

So after my inquiry Hertz gave me 400 points instead of the 2368. That was big of them wouldn't you say? This is the second time that Hertz has duped me out of points. There won't be a third time. Can anyone tell me if there is another car rental company that serves CHI Union station? The only rental counter there (outside of the Metro lounge) is Hertz.


----------



## chakk (Aug 1, 2013)

Guess they won't be putting you in the driver's seat anymore.

Fooled you once: shame on them.

Fooled you twice: shame on you.


----------



## Shortline (Aug 1, 2013)

Meh-work it again through AGR, if the total correct poitns don't show, they'll make it right. I've never been shorted from any of the promotions, and rarely had to go back after points. In fact, one time I THOUGHT I didn't get the points, filed a missing points request, got them awarded, then noticed I HAD gotten the points earlier...ended uo double. Hertz has always posted for me, but I guess it happens. My only problem now, is they're the only one wiht a quadruple points promotion, but their prices using the Amtrak portal are obscene, double the cost from the other partner companies. So, no quadruple points for me, I'll take my 50 pts per day from Enterprise. Good luck!


----------



## dlagrua (Aug 1, 2013)

In re-examining the situation, I will admit that Hertz charges the most for a week rental but they do rent quality low mileage cars in great shape, and add your spouse, as a driver for free. If they renege on the points though, its a poor deal. I have located an Enterprise Rental agency two blocks away from CHI Union Station on Madison. You call them when you arrive and they will come to pick you up at the station. In the future it will be Enterprise. They should save us considerable money and their system allows you to book online with your AGR number. They offer less points but at least they give!!! I am done fighting with Hertz for what should legally be their obligation to me. .


----------



## benjibear (Aug 2, 2013)

I have been fighting with Hertz for 6 weeks now. Not about points but what I was charged on my credit card. My final bill is almost $30 than my online reservation number and I got a smaller car because they were out of the size car I reserved. I may call my credit card and dispute the charge. It's only $30 but it is the principal of the thing and I may not have rented a car if I knew it was going to be $50 more than the price they quoted me.


----------



## rrdude (Aug 2, 2013)

Never once EVAH have I had an issue with Enerprise. Dozens and dozens of rentals last couple of years, always promptly get points.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Aug 2, 2013)

rrdude said:


> Never once EVAH have I had an issue with Enerprise. Dozens and dozens of rentals last couple of years, always promptly get points.


AGREED! I have not rented from them nearly as often as 'the dude,' but Enterprise has always been great to me. I find them cheaper than Hertz, I've always gotten nice, newer vehicles, and they add Mrs. Crockett as a driver for free.


----------



## stntylr (Aug 2, 2013)




----------

